# Help!!! lactation without former pregnancy



## Mandy5 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello,
I do not know if my message fits this forum... but I've big problem : I've lactation but no baby!
My partner and I want a baby for sure but now that's not the right moment.
In early June I had to take the morning-after pill. I beared it very well and had no complications at all.
But last Wednesday I felt a sort of pain in my left breast . I had a lump, I massaged it and milk came out of my breast. After this the lump was gone and the pain too.
Yesterday morning after taking a bath I discovered that my breasts were bigger and heavier than normal. That was nearly painful. I touched them and got easily the content of half of a cup of milk out of it! I stopped expressing milk as soon as I felt better.
I never got a kid and wonder why am I producing milk?

Can it be that I produce milk, because I made the morning-after pill have? and / or is it because we want children? What could it be for reasons?
Thank you for your help
Mandy


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Did you take the morning after pill or something else? You wouldn't know whether you were pregnant when you took a morning after pill. In fact, it usually takes effect before conception, and just about always before implantation. Certainly before you could possibly even know if you would have gotten pregnant if you hadn't taken it. So I'm thinking maybe you're talking about RU-486?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Have you done a pregnancy test to be sure you're not pregnant?


----------



## Mandy5 (Jun 21, 2009)

I took the morning after pill "Norlevo" the 06th June. Yesterday I take a pregnancy test: I'm not pregnant! Do you think lactation is harmfull to my health? I feel very well.
Thanxs for your answers!


----------



## bajamergrrl (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I don't normally post in this thread but I wanted to say that lactation without pregnancy or childbirth is one sign of a pituitary adenoma (benign tumor). I have one and one of the first indications was lactation for no apparent reason. It isn't something that is deadly but depending on the adenoma it can cause problems with fertility or even eyesight. Pituitary adenomas are usually treatable though. Go to your HCP and ask them to check your prolactin levels. They may send you for an MRI and refer you to an endocrinologist.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

The medical term is Galactorrhea. You can find out all kinds of info about it online. I have it too, but never really treated it. I told my naturopath about it and she wasn't worried







It seemed to lessen when I started using testosterone creme to help my hormones balance out, but never experienced as much milk production as you, OP.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I would probably see a doctor about this. There are some medical conditions as the PP stated that can cause this.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

do you smoke pot? This can apparently cause lactation in some people. Also excessive nipple stimulation could lead to milk production.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It's possible that you ARE pregnant, but that it's too early for the pregnancy test to show a "positive". It's also possible that you have some other medical condition.

In any case, I think your best bet is to get checked out by a doctor or midwife who does "well woman care" (not all midwives work only with pregnant women.)


----------



## Mandy5 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answers!I'm really relieved now! I think that I've Galactorrhea. I feel very well. I was only wondered about my "mutation" to a milk giving cow








Thanx again. Wishing you all the best
Mandy







:

PS I don't smoke pot.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I had elevated prolactin levels for a number of years. I never lactated though. Two MRIs and a CT scan said I didn't have an adenoma. It was easily controlled by bromocriptine. The prolactin levels went down when I was treated for some other hormonal issues.

There are a few drugs that have lactation as a side effect. Reglan is one I know off the top of my head.

I agree about seeing a doctor about this. Good luck.


----------

